# Where to go in the Colorado/Utah area?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Telluride Colorado is awesome, just got back and had so much fun! Tons of powder and trail options, fast lifts and short lines, cool town and bars!


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

rumor around colorado right now is that wolf creek has the best snow.... Also I hear good things about tahoe. I hit breck up at least 3x a week and they have the better snow than the other local mts a basin, copper, keystone. vail is just plain huge and awesome


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

sadly hes not asking for best snow hes asking for best park ... in utah thats limited to only park city or the canyons ... should try venturing out of the park from time to time though ... id say Colorado is going to be more your style .. something like keystone vail or aspen


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, if he wants the best parks out there, Summit county stands out above pretty much everywhere else. Breck and Keystone are both known for their parks. Breck being the jumpers paradise and Keystone a jibbers. Copper seems to do a great job too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I've boarded in Keystone many times and it is one of the best places for rails, boxes, jibs. The only drawback it is will be crowded. :/


----------

